# Trying to set up a raid with no instructions



## Roach13 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi All,

I have a tough one here. At least for me. we just inherited a macpro with a 6TB fibre channel RAID. I was the lucky guy in teh company that got it but now I also get the headache of trying to figure out how to make it work without any instructions. It was gear that came from another city and all I got were boxes of hardware with not manuals or any answers. 

I thought I had it figured out but then in the middle of a transfer the RAID just shut itself off. When I tried to reboot it a red light camne on and a whining sound (Like and Alarm). 

One of the main things I'm confused about is that it came with 2 Eathernet cables along with the fibre channel cables. I never hooked up the eathernet cables and I thought it was working until now. If I hook up the eathernet cables then I don't have internet access, is this needed? 

Here's what I've got:

Macpro
2x3 Ghz Quad-Core Intel Xeon (Running OSX 10.4.11)

I'm not too knowledgable with raids and I'm not really sure what this setup is so here's what I can tell you:

Fibre Channel Domain 0
Capacity-4.09TB
SCSI Logical UNit Number-0
Model-Xserve RAID
Revision-1.51
Removeable Media-Yes
Detachable Drive-No
BSD name-disk5
os9 drivers-no
S.M.A.R.T. status-Not supported

Fibre Channel Domain 1
Capacity-2.27TB
SCSI Logical UNit Number-0
Model-Xserve RAID
Revision-1.51
Removeable Media-Yes
Detachable Drive-No
BSD name-disk4
os9 drivers-no
S.M.A.R.T. status-Not supported

Thanks in advance for your help. I feel completely lost on this one.


----------

